# Have any of you all used the "whipped cream cheese" when preparing ABT's?



## bosshogg (May 20, 2012)

I'm talking about the pre-packaged Phillidelphia Whipped Cream Cheese.  I thought it might make the blending process easier instead of letting a regular block sit out at room temp.

Anyone?

Thanks,

Jeremiah


----------



## scarbelly (May 20, 2012)

I did it because that was all that was in the house. While they turned out ok with the addition of cheddar - onion and sausage they did not have the same consistency I was used to. Not sure it was a bad thing - just different


----------



## bosshogg (May 20, 2012)

Thanks.  That's what I was wondering about was the consistency.  I stuck with the old faithful..  While I can appreciate convenience, there are some things you just don't mess with.


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 20, 2012)

x2  Same thought process and same opinion here.

I do love the whipped for mixing fresh herbs in to make a great sandwich spread. I did that on this post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119341/healthy-smoked-turkey-works-bagel-sanwich


----------



## hooligan8403 (May 22, 2012)

Iv used both and Iv used fat free/reduced fat cream cheese. All turned out great but each was different. Having to make do with different things since the wife went on her diet.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 22, 2012)

I mix regular block with some of the soft...never used the whipped.


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)

Whipped here.  That way I can mix it with my rub.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 13, 2012)

Cost $$$$$ factor. I use the 8oz. 'original ' Cream Cheese. It goes on sale and at 10for $10...well
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm a cheapskate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...

Have fun and...


----------

